# Egyptian tortoises



## Tim/Robin (Jul 30, 2008)

We wanted to show a picture of our Egyptian tortoises. They are so tiny! So much to learn about these little creatures.


----------



## wayne.bob (Jul 30, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Isa (Jul 31, 2008)

What a nice pic!

They are very cute


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 31, 2008)

The Egyptians look great Tim and Robin 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet looking Egyptians Tim & Robin


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Jul 31, 2008)

Cuuuuute!!!


----------



## oswego tort lover (Jul 31, 2008)

hi how old are they the carapaces look perfect........ed


----------



## Tim/Robin (Aug 1, 2008)

oswego tort lover said:


> hi how old are they the carapaces look perfect........ed



We don't know their exact age - weeks. They are new hatchlings. But whether that is 6 week, 8 weeks, we are not certain. When they first arrived, the shells looked slightly crooked, when viewed from behind (like they look right after hatching). But the very next day, they seemed to have straightened out and look fine now. 

We really hope to do everything right for these little guys, as many people have had troubles keeping them. We take everyone's adivce seriously. We read a lot and keep revising what we think is "best" for all our torts.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice torts. they are soo cute and stay so small. where did you get them?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 1, 2008)

You two have really gotten bit by the tortoise bug in a BIG way!! Nothing like jumping in with all four feet, huh? Beautiful tortoises and a lovely collection. Just curious: What are your winter-time habitats going to be like?

Yvonne


----------



## Tim/Robin (Aug 1, 2008)

emysemys said:


> You two have really gotten bit by the tortoise bug in a BIG way!! Nothing like jumping in with all four feet, huh? Beautiful tortoises and a lovely collection. Just curious: What are your winter-time habitats going to be like?
> 
> Yvonne



We have had other reptiles and tortoises in the past. We are just finally in a place in our lives we can afford (both $ and time) to give them what they need. We are figuring we will have a lot more action starting in the way of breeding in about 10 years. We are planning our retirement hobby! 

Even in the summer, north Idaho is too cool to keep tortoises outside all the time (down to 40's this week at night, 80's day). So our torts go outside during the day, but come in during the evening. We have large cages indoors, for all torts, trying not to skimp on their space. We have UVA/UVB bulbs ready for winter days for all cages. We don't use the bulbs now since the tortoises are outside and the UVB doesn't last but about a year. So to answer your question, during winter they will be inside all day, just as they are now at night time.


----------



## TortGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats! Wonderful looking baby torts. Every time I come to read the posts, it seems like you guys have gotten more torties. Tort bug is a great bug to get bit by!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2008)

Awsome! You are so lucky, I have wanted Egytians for years but have never come across any up here in Canada. Congrats!

Jeremy


----------



## Marla (Oct 12, 2008)

*What beautiful babies..I owned adults years ago and I could no get over how they coo'd like little doves...*


----------



## eminart (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice. I remember when mine was that size. He's huge now (almost 2 1/2" scl!)


----------



## YuriTort (Oct 14, 2008)

So cute I can't stand it!! The little toenails really get me - I just love them!!


----------

